# Farmer Tilling' - How would you edit?



## nerwin (May 6, 2017)

The other day I was trying to focus on taking photos of birds but the farmer next door decided to do some tilling so I quickly took this shot. Its not my best work, its actually quite uninteresting but I'd like to see how you'd edit this photo to make it more interesting as I was struggling trying to figure out how to process it. I tried black and white which I didn't mind but because the tractor is green I thought it blended too much with the surrounding environment. 




 

No need for a critique, just playing around. Edit as you wish. 

RAW file >>> Erwin-170424-8946.NEF


----------



## smoke665 (May 6, 2017)

IMO looks pretty good as is. Only thought I might have would be to go to a 16:9 crop taking some off the top.


----------



## weepete (May 6, 2017)

Crop, sharpen, desaturate the greens a touch (they look a bit too vibrant for me). I'd probably burn the background and the dark soil and add a subtle vingette (I'm quite into them at the moment).


----------



## The_Traveler (May 6, 2017)




----------



## annamaria (May 6, 2017)

This is my take. Just a quick edit on my tablet. Was just having fun. I'm just an amateur. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (May 6, 2017)

the green tractor is perfect between the two rows of green grass. B&W loses everything that makes this shot visually stimulating, which to me, is the green. a 16x9 crop trimmed up a bit gives things a little intimacy while still giving a sense of the work being done.
just me tho. YMMV
I dont do much in wide formats, but it does seem to work here. an 8x10 crop yields similar results, but you lose some road and gain some tree, which i thought hurt the photo a bit. I liked keeping all of the houses in the background, as well as some dirt behind the tractor.


----------



## smoke665 (May 6, 2017)

I didn't really notice it till I started looking at the edits, what are the black/dark streaks & spots in the image (over the house, and in the foreground in front of the tractor). Is this from editing? Clean up those and the B&W approach by Traveler might be a good way to go


----------



## pixmedic (May 6, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I didn't really notice it till I started looking at the edits, what are the black/dark streaks & spots in the image (over the house, and in the foreground in front of the tractor). Is this from editing? Clean up those and the B&W approach by Traveler might be a good way to go



I think the ones in front of the tractor are tracks from another machines tires. kinda hard to tell, they look odd magnified in LR.


----------



## annamaria (May 6, 2017)

I noticed the streaks too.  [emoji57]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke665 (May 6, 2017)

Just a personal opinion, but I like the direction Traveler took with the B&W. Expanding on the idea with a 16:9 crop eliminated the dark blobs at the top, and as Pixmedic noted does add a sense of intimacy.  An adjustment brush to the dark lines at the bottom, took most of the distraction away, but still need a little more work.


----------



## weepete (May 6, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I didn't really notice it till I started looking at the edits, what are the black/dark streaks & spots in the image (over the house, and in the foreground in front of the tractor). Is this from editing? Clean up those and the B&W approach by Traveler might be a good way to go



Looks to me to be out of focus plants in the foregound that have been shot through.


----------



## nerwin (May 6, 2017)

Yep, its vegetation. Not a whole lot I can do about them.

Its quite interesting to see how other people would process it.


----------



## Ysarex (May 6, 2017)

Joe


----------



## nerwin (May 8, 2017)

Well this is what I ended up settling on. I like it.


----------

